# Some Tw*t Put A Plant Pot On My Car Roof!



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Opened my curtains this morning.. bit cloudy, sun trying to break through.. great I though.. should be dry walking to pub for FA Cup... 8)

looked down on my drive and some little TW*T has decided it would be a good idea to walk up my drive, which is also covered by a two lights, UP TO MY FRONT DOOR, pick up one of my large porceling plant pots .. walk across bedding plants to my TT.. and then PUT THE LARGE CERAMIC PLANT POT ON MY ROOF! AND A LOAD OF MUD ON MY WINDOWS! :evil:

Absolute c*nts!

have been out, rinsed all off, gave light washing down and quick buff... surprisingly though.. not a scratch!

Can not think of anyone it could be in my cul-de-sac as most are middle aged adults with young kids.. certainly kids not old enough to be out at night doing that.. apart from one family! - on has got a kid probly about 20 years old!.. am sat waiting now for him to come out his house.. reason i am wainting is that i can not see him doin it on his own? - will have probly been with a mate or two, been dropped off in taxi frmo night in town and then thought it be funny to do so? - so if he or any mates come out that house this morning.. and turns out to be them.. all getting a friggin plant pot over their heads! :twisted:

Sorry.. rant over.. but really fucked me right off! :evil:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

go on PLANT EM ONE MATE i would 

arse holes........ :evil:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wait till later, see who emerges.

I bet that he had a couple of teh bos back last night. Thought it would be funny!

Just be careful not to fuel the fire!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

hey Gaz im in Oakwood if you want a helping hand !! know what i mean [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

i'm only in Cinnamon Brow.. only 2 mins away..

See how it goes today...should be ok.. still have my air rifle too :twisted:

meet up sometime if you want though.. there another guy on here with a TT that lives in Cinnamon Brow too... - caleld Warrington_Jon82


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

ok fella no prob . Tread carefully !!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I found a traffic cone one morning on the roof of my car. But again no damage.

If there is no damage, just laugh it off for now. I was meant as a joke for these kids nothing more as they could have done a lot more if they were nasty.


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Was it Bill or was it Ben?

Maybe before your time :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Any photos?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> Any photos?


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

davidg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Any photos?


Gaz, never mind all that hot-air on giving ag, here you have been given a couple undercover helpers to catch the culprits. Slowly slowly ketch the monkey :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Did the pot of flowers clash with the body work ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think that's quite funny what they did :lol:  . Sorry to hear you had to wake up to it though and glad you car is alright 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Summer bedding, Spring colour or shading foliage?

Glazed or terracotta?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Gaz,

have you joined the TTOC yet :wink:

I'm over your way quite a lot; perhaps we can set some rockets off :roll:


----------

